# single tubes fastest with 10mm lead 36-38#



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im looking for the fastest single tubes with 10mm lead ball ammo. My draw lengh is between 36-38 inches.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hm, I'm not big lead user, And most of the folks here who use lead i believe are american.

Anyway, 10mm is just over 3/8 balls, So i'd possible try some TB Blue or green tubes? If you're looking for Chinese tubes i'd go with 5080.

This may be completely wrong, I'd imagine a 3/8 of lead would have quite a bit of weight to it though, My next peice of advice would be to check the hunting section and see if anyone has ammo similar.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I shoot arrows with Theratube blue, it's not even remotely appropriate for 10mm lead.
Single 1745s will work fine. Cut them short: 6-6.25" active length.


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

M.J said:


> I shoot arrows with Theratube blue, it's not even remotely appropriate for 10mm lead.
> Single 1745s will work fine. Cut them short: 6-6.25" active length.


Sweet. Thanks for reply. This is an old thread. How fast do you think 10mm lead would be with single or pseudo tapered 1842 butterfly (57”) full draw?


----------



## Yinn (6 mo ago)

zippo said:


> Im looking for the fastest single tubes with 10mm lead ball ammo. My draw lengh is between 36-38 inches.


Hi Zippo, 10mm lead is roughly the same weight as 11mm steel.

I would recommend single 1745 for target shooting, or 2050 / 3060 for hunting. Since you're looking for the fastest, 3060 it is. 

Please check out my guide if you'd like:









Comprehensive Tube (Tubular Band) Guide for Beginners


Great post. Thanks for sharing.




www.slingshotforum.com


----------

